# Coq au Vin tonight!



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

No, not really. But next week we should have some fresh chickens! 

Just in case anyone's wondering, yes, I will thicken the sauce with the blood!

Kuan


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Teaching your little one how to catch chickens as well as cooking?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Oh Kuan your baby is so adorable (so is the one in the papoose  )

Hey your hair is almost as long as mine was 25 years ago.

Enjoy your Coq au Vin.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Mine was that long too! (except that it didn't hang down. It was more like Bernie on Room 222*)

* Old reference that only some of you will get!  !


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks fellas  I'm growing my hair so I can donate it. Check out

www.locksoflove.org

Since you think my kid Garrett is so adorable, here's another pic.

Me and my best friend on Lake Superior's north shore.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

kuan said:


> Thanks fellas  I'm growing my hair so I can donate it. Check out
> 
> www.locksoflove.org
> 
> ...


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

dear kuan,
garret's absolutely adorable!! and at such a great stage in his life - your still the center of his universe. enjoy it!
kat


----------

